# Two favorite Cyps



## fundulopanchax (May 31, 2008)

This is Lothar Pinkepank. It bloomed last year on one stem with one flower and was quite impressive. It is kentuckiense x pubscens. It has its kentuckiense parent's flower shape and is large, although not quite as large as kentuckiense and it has its pubescens parent's color. I think it is one of the most impressive Cyp hybrids I have seen. It also fills a blooming season hole - all the Asian and most American species are now history or getting there. Kentuckiense will not bloom for another week to 10 days and reginae are just getting out of the ground. 







This is Cyp fasciolatum - this plant bloomed for the first time last year. It is one of my nicest fasciolatum.






Ron


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2008)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Ron,
very nice


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2008)

wow......


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool plants and flowers... Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2008)

Beautiful flowers. And the second one is one I've not seen before.


----------

